# owning property on temp visa



## Sedge63 (Jun 8, 2014)

If we are lucky enough to be granted a temporary retirement visa we were hoping to buy a house in SA. Firstly will be be eligible to own property in SA and secondly on a temporary visa will be be able to receive rental income if we own a house with enough accommodation to rent out?

Many thanks x


----------



## Inkomazi786 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi! As per law, one is not allowed to own or purchase property on any temporary visa in SA.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Inkomazi786 said:


> Hi! As per law, one is not allowed to own or purchase property on any temporary visa in SA.


I am pretty certain that you can own or purchase property on a TR visa.


----------



## agk1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yes you can. I do.


----------



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

Yes you can I have 2 property even I bought one without TP before my coming to SA


----------



## Sedge63 (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks all, super helpful x


----------



## Native Texan (Apr 29, 2011)

I have bought both house and automobile while on a tourist visa only. I have also rented out the house while not in residence. Many of the properties in my area are owned by non resident foreigners as holiday homes or rental properties,


----------



## Sedge63 (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks for that :cheer2


----------



## Oz_Child (Jan 28, 2013)

Agree with the above if you are paying cash. Otherwise it will be impossible. 

Cheers,
H





Sedge63 said:


> If we are lucky enough to be granted a temporary retirement visa we were hoping to buy a house in SA. Firstly will be be eligible to own property in SA and secondly on a temporary visa will be be able to receive rental income if we own a house with enough accommodation to rent out?
> 
> Many thanks x


----------

